# General > The Literature Network >  Log on Time out

## PeterL

Someone recently sent me a private message, because she couldnt comment on my blog, because her log on timed out before she was finished writing the comment. I have had the same problem, but I decided to worry about other things, and it happened while I was composing this. But you might consider allowing a considerably longer inactive time before a log on times out. There has to be a place where that time is set. I belong to other forums that use the same software that have no automatic log out, or none that I have noticed.

----------


## Scheherazade

I believe this issue can be resolved by choosing the "Keep me signed in" option at the login.

----------


## PeterL

> I believe this issue can be resolved by choosing the "Keep me signed in" option at the login.


Do you mean the "Remember me?" box?

----------


## Scheherazade

Yes, "Remember me"

----------


## PeterL

> Yes, "Remember me"


Yes, always.

----------


## kiz_paws

And it works like a charm!

----------


## Danik 2016

For me it works, as long as my post isn´t long. If I take too much time I am asked to refresh the page and to log in again, even if the "remember me" box is checked.

I suppose there has been a change on account of the spamers.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I learned about the importance of "remember me" after several days of being logged out. I kept on logging in, giving the administrators of LitNet a lot of extra work as well as becoming increasingly frustrated with the website.

----------


## Danik 2016

And I prefer to write longer posts on Word and only I logg in to post them.

----------


## Dreamwoven

That is a very good idea. I will adopt it myself for longer posts. It will encourage me to write longer posts, too.

----------


## PeterL

After not being able to even get to this site for about three weeks, it opened beautifully this morning. What was done to make it work again? Please don't undo that.

----------

